# Wide body b13



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

Found this while uploading pics on imagestation


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hrm I dun think that is a b13.... s13 maybe with a s15 front end conversion, skyline tails, and a wide body kit. I may be wrong but the whole flow of the car the interior, the angle on the windshield, and a few other things just don't look b13 to me. In any event someone put a ton of work into that car.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

wow you can't even tell it is...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's very definately a B13. I think it's 1. ugly and 2. poorly-done but it's definately... different.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Well that is definately a B13 and I think that it's pretty tight looking with a few exceptions. You can't tell me that the interior is bad looking. I love the front end but I think that the rear should have had different lights like R32 tails. I think that this guy poured his heart into this car and I will definately give him his props. But there is always gonna be HATERS so that is pretty much expected.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wow, talk about a customized b13!! lots of work went into that and i think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

The S15 front is a nice touch, but I think it should have a more Sylvia stye rear as well to complete the look.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

thats a B13 alright.... even has the right door panels and dash, etc.

Great conversion.... Streetweapons WideBody skyline kit.... Skylien tail-lights..... S15 strawberry face conversion.

Ugly yellow interior, but overall.. nice conversion.

All it needs is a different colored paintjob.. get rid of the gas cap... change the interior color and and GTiR motor


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, if those are S15 headlights, I'm a republican.

Look closely... S14B... and it's ugly... I'm not even sure those are Skyline tails - they look like they could be just painted stockies.

Honestly, I'm not all that impressed. Any bodyshop could do the same conversions and have it look 100% better, although, those headlights certainly aren't the ones I'd put on mine.

I'm not really digging the pre-school color theme either. Blue and yellow just don't go together well. Had he used silver or charcoal, I would have been a bit happier.

The audio install, while using quite nice gear, just looks pretty half-assed to me. It looks like he wanted the look of a fiberglass install but couldn't figure out how to do it.

You will also notice how biased the car is toward simply grabbing attention, but there's no real "substance" to the car. It's not well-rounded, so to speak. All this money into the bodywork, and it still has a basically stock interior. The seats are totally stock other than a set of harnesses, for instance. Also, look at the speaker install. Why aren't the speakers in kickpanels?

I don't mean to pick the car apart, but it just feels very half-assed to me. I respect the time and effort that the individual put into his or her car, but it feels very incomplete. Judges at a show would tear that thing apart.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont know what the hell your talking about but i give the guy mad props and i think that car would win some shows


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

First, I dont agree with the decision to go with a yellow interior

Second, this car isnt complete when the pics were taken. 

Keep that in mind as well.

-----

And I believe the tail lights hes using are from a corvette.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

*older pics*


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *i dont know what the hell your talking about but i give the guy mad props and i think that car would win some shows *


I have the utmost respect for the time and effort that went into the car - I think you missed that. I just have a lot of issues with the quality of the work. It looks a touch better in the later photos, but the car still feels half-assed. For instance, note the unpainted door jams - they're still red, as is the engine bay, I'd guess. Half-assed.

And you're telling me that that B13 will win best of show? Perhaps in Ohio, but not up here. We have cars like Joe Galante's Supra:


















Or perhaps the MR2 from Team Menace:










Even in Nissan class it would get owned by cars such as the 240SXs from Stage Five:


















Or perhaps this 300ZXTT:










Even if you want to argue that it's a well-done conversion, _this_ is a well-done conversion:










That car would be in 2-door Wild and Nissan class, and in either it would be dominated. Again, I have a lot of respect for the dedication that went into that car, and the fact that it's something different on a B13, but take it from someone who spends a lot of time in the show scene - it's not that great.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

Samo, the door jambs were color matched. Look at the right pictures.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fair enough. I still have issues with it. For instance, why was the dash trim not painted? If he or she wanted it to match, it should have all been sprayed the same dark blue as the exterior, not left stock black...

Also, I enlarged and brightened the taillights - you cannot possibly tell me that this looks good:










I'm all for people doing whatever they want with their cars, but I feel that this car is poorly-done.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

those look like corvette tails


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

beataholic said:


> *First, I dont agree with the decision to go with a yellow interior
> 
> Second, this car isnt complete when the pics were taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Wow, some people REALLY need to do some more Nissan research. S15 Strawberry headlight?? Skyline tailights???

Samo, good call on everything


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes those are VERY much Corvette tailights.

Nothing like biting off an American muscle car..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *Samo, good call on everything *


Thank ya  . I'm surprised to see you in the cosmetic section...

Anyway, back on topic...

There are a couple of things I like about that car, namely, the wheels (although they don't look right on a B13 - too thin of spokes against the chunkyness of the B13), the gas door, the exterior color, and the harnesses (but not in that color) . So there, I've been a little positive about it  .

I still think it's ugly and poorly-done.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

mad props to the owner of that b13. only thing i would change is the front bumper. he needs something lower. and also the taillights.

Ben


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

samo said:


> * Even in Nissan class it would get owned by cars such as the 240SXs from Stage Five:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's weird, there is a Stage Five. There is a performance shop down the street from my house called Stage 6. That's kinda funny.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, weird. We also have Garage 5 up here (B.C. actually) with some EXTREMELY clean high performance cars (Hondas mostly) - makes things a bit confusing  ...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

That is an B13 with an S14 front end.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

S15 front end man.... S15.... 
My mistake though..... it's not the strawberry face conversion... but they are S15 headlights... just not Silvia headlights...

SO.. i was wrong.. they are S14(B) headlights.... 
Sorry Samo... quick look at the pics....



> Q: Why 'strawberry face'?
> A: You will notice that there is a front body kit section available for 180sx/s14s called 'strawberry face', which is an S15 front with headlights bonnet, guards, front bar etc. In Japanese 'ICHI-GO', is 15, which is also the same word for strawberry, hence 'strawberry face'.



This is what S14a headlights look like..









THis is what an S14b looks like









THis is the "Strawberry face"... S15


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *S15 front end man.... S15....
> My mistake though..... it's not the strawberry face conversion... but they are S15 headlights... just not Silvia headlights...
> 
> SO.. i was wrong.. they are S14(B) headlights....
> ...


Okay, maybe I'm reading your post wrong, because it's damn confusing and I'm really freaking tired, but that is a straight-up set of S14B headlights molded in. There's no S15 involved - none of it. It's not an S15 front end or anything like that - the bodyshop, or whoever did the conversion simply did a bit of welding, added some 'glass, and smoothed it with some Bondo, and put the S14B lights on there.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

LoL.. i was tired too.

I meant... there are S14b headlights on the car.... 
and corvette tail-lights on the car as well.

If you notice i tried editing my post.. and i forgot to get rid of that.

Anywho.. after all the confusion and making me look like a dumb shit...

I give the guy props for the conversion.... but not my taste... and the tail-lights could have been executed better.

Sorry Samo


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, don't apologize... read some of my posts, they're equally confusing  .


----------

